# Mau tempo em Corroios (Vento e chuva fortes) e inundações - dias 20.10 e 22.10



## Lightning (6 Nov 2009 às 14:34)

Olá.

Peço desculpa só agora ter conseguido finalmente editar o material todo que recolhi nos dias 20 e 22 do Outubro passado, nos quais se verificaram inundações aqui em Corroios e também algumas quedas de pequenas árvores e infra-estruturas no dia 22, devido ao mau tempo que se fez sentir. 

Deixo-vos aqui o vídeo que fiz, uma compilação destes dois dias. 

Na primeira parte do vídeo a câmara treme um pouco porque era difícil segurar o chapéu de chuva e a câmara na mesma mão.  

Na segunda parte do vídeo pode não dar para perceber muito bem, mas a câmara está sempre a tremer não por causa da minha mão e do chapéu de chuva (pois arranjei uma maneira de conseguir segurá-la melhor do que na primeira parte do vídeo) mas por causa das rajadas de vento que se faziam sentir na altura, por volta dos 50, 60 km/h (mais tarde confirmei isso assim que cheguei a casa, observando a estação). No áudio é perceptível a força com que a chuva batia no meu guarda-chuva e ainda o vento forte que parece "distorcer" o som. Tive que correr algumas vezes para me abrigar, senão a câmara metia água. A chuva caía quase de baixo para cima.  

Enfim, foi uma caçada à EUA. 


Venham mais como este temporal. Eu adoro estas caçadas.  

Espero que gostem

Fotos aqui: 

http://tempoemcorroios.com/mau-tempo-20-e-22-outubro

Cumps


----------



## trepkos (6 Nov 2009 às 18:02)

*Ganda Maluco* andares ai à chuva pa filmar, a chuva a bater no guarda-chuva é impressionante... mas mais impressionante ainda é ver o estado miserável deste País, basta chover um bocadinho mais que se transforma tudo em rios.

Parabéns pelo video, está muito bom.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Nov 2009 às 19:31)

trepkos disse:


> *Ganda Maluco* ... mas mais impressionante ainda é ver o estado miserável deste País, basta chover um bocadinho mais que se transforma tudo em rios.



Vá lá *trepkos*, o País apresenta em alguns casos condições miseráveis que de facto a urgência da sua resolução é para ontem, não digo o contrário, mas não esqueçamos que em situações extremas do género, e pelo que muitas vezes observamos em informações que nos chegam do exterior, muito do que vemos cá, também em Países mais desenvolvidos costuma acontecer e por vezes até com cenas que nem nos passam pela cabeça!


----------



## trepkos (6 Nov 2009 às 20:15)

joseoliveira disse:


> Vá lá *trepkos*, o País apresenta em alguns casos condições miseráveis que de facto a urgência da sua resolução é para ontem, não digo o contrário, mas não esqueçamos que em situações extremas do género, e pelo que muitas vezes observamos em informações que nos chegam do exterior, muito do que vemos cá, também em Países mais desenvolvidos costuma acontecer e por vezes até com cenas que nem nos passam pela cabeça!



Não sei se o que vou dizer pode ser considerado do 'orgulhosamente sós' mas da 'minha casa' trato eu, da dos outros eles que se amanhem. 

Mas o video que foi aqui colocado retrata bem uma situação nativa de Portugal, basta muitas vezes pingar para geral o caos.

Que vala era aquela por onde a água escoa por baixo do pavimento? era um ribeiro? Se for, algo de muito grave se passa...


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2009 às 20:16)

Bom trabalho Lightning!

Foi ver os dados da tua estação, e pelo que vejo, as inundações no início do vídeo, resultam dos cerca de 27mm que caíram ao longo de 3 horas em Corroios.
E o cenário foi esse...

Como seria se fossem 27mm em menos de 1h?
Ou 50mm em 3h?


----------



## Lightning (6 Nov 2009 às 20:36)

trepkos disse:


> Que vala era aquela por onde a água escoa por baixo do pavimento? era um ribeiro? Se for, algo de muito grave se passa...



Essa é a Vala Real, criada nos anos 90 aqui em corroios, por onde escoa a água toda desde a sobreda até ao moinho de maré, uns bons quilómetros. Em certas zonas a vala é muito estreita, mas noutras é muito larga, o que faz com que nas zonas mais estreitas a água por vezes seja tanta que transborda. A minha casa fica a metros da vala, na mesma rua. 

A vala tem 3 metros de profundidade, mais ou menos.

Para teres uma ideia, já andei de bike na vala, debaixo desse pavimento (portanto, debaixo do chão) e é bastante larga. Mas fui obrigado a voltar para trás, pois começa a ficar cada vez mais estreita e apertada (em altura) e não cabia lá nem deitado... 

Essa vala transbordou por completo em 1997 na ciclogénese, a única vez na minha vida que vi água entrar-me pelo prédio dentro, na minha rua que ainda é um pouco inclinada, e também vi carros, lixo e até pessoas arrastadas rua abaixo... Nunca mais vou esquecer esse dia. 



AnDré disse:


> Bom trabalho Lightning!
> 
> Foi ver os dados da tua estação, e pelo que vejo, as inundações no início do vídeo, resultam dos cerca de 27mm que caíram ao longo de 3 horas em Corroios.
> E o cenário foi esse...
> ...



Obrigado. 

É o que eu disse acima, basta um pouco mais de chuva em mais tempo para a vala transbordar e ser o caos total. 

Lindo para nós, mas terrível para os outros.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Nov 2009 às 21:16)

Excelente trabalho Lightning!
Conheço perfeitamente a zona onde foram captadas as imagens, e é sempre interessante verificar o que acontece quando chove com maior intensidade nessa zona.
Não obstante podermos apontar uma série de erros e problemas de planeamento daquela zona, que se revelam aquando de chuvadas mais fortes e concentradas, é preciso não esquecer que a baixa de Corroios está abaixo do nível médio do mar, e a Lei da Gravidade tem muita força nesta micro-escala.
Por isso, por mais intervenções que se possam vir a fazer, e que possam até minimizar danos, esse facto vai estar sempre na génese de problemas semelhantes...
De qualquer forma, faço minhas as palavras já proferidas neste tópico: Granda Maluco!!


----------



## trepkos (6 Nov 2009 às 21:20)

Lightning disse:


> Essa é a Vala Real, criada nos anos 90 aqui em corroios, por onde escoa a água toda desde a sobreda até ao moinho de maré, uns bons quilómetros. Em certas zonas a vala é muito estreita, mas noutras é muito larga, o que faz com que nas zonas mais estreitas a água por vezes seja tanta que transborda. A minha casa fica a metros da vala, na mesma rua.
> 
> A vala tem 3 metros de profundidade, mais ou menos.
> 
> ...



Porque razão a vala encurta? E logo debaixo do pavimento? deve fazer uma pressão imensa... eu cá não tinha confiança nisso...


----------



## Lightning (6 Nov 2009 às 21:45)

trepkos disse:


> Porque razão a vala encurta? E logo debaixo do pavimento? deve fazer uma pressão imensa... eu cá não tinha confiança nisso...



Não sei bem ao certo porque é que a vala encurta, mas de qualquer maneira a minha explicação para isso é a seguinte:

Desde a sobreda que a vala começa estreitinha, junto à estrada, não tendo muito espaço para ser alargada para os lados (a vala em certas partes é destapada por completo). Dantes a vala estava toda suja e coberta de canas e outros lixos, que foram totalmente removidos e foi feita a desmatação à sua volta (ao menos isso...).

Deixo-vos aqui umas fotos que mostram as várias espessuras da vala, e a vala como era antigamente (toda suja e cheia de canas à volta, não limpavam nada  e por isso inundava logo. nalgumas fotos vêem-se detritos acumulados também.)






A vala, ainda toda suja...





Observem bem o diâmetro da vala nesta zona, não mais um metro (a zona onde está a água)










A vala ainda cheia de canas... Sim, a vala está por debaixo dessas canas, é debaixo dessas canas que supostamente passa a água...





Detritos acumulados de outras chuvadas​

Agora imaginem milhares de litros de água por minuto a passar nas zonas mais estreitas e sujas...

Depois existem partes onde começa a ficar bastante larga (estão neste preciso momento a haver obras que têm a ver com a maneira como a água é escoada na vala, estão a ser colocadas pedras grandes e vários tubos, não sei bem ao certo o que vão fazer, e isto não muito longe da minha casa.

Mas, após uma breve pesquisa, encontrei isto:




Mas tirando estas obras, a vala tem alturas que é tão estreita tão estreita que não mais nenhuma opção senão transbordar, que remédio...  Quanto à parte debaixo do pavimento encurta porque a estrada de alcatrão (onde passam os carros em cima) sofre um ligeiro desnível.

Devo dizer que sempre morei nesta zona e esta vala já deu GRANDES problemas...

Podem ver neste tópico a vala num dia em cheio e as consequências de tal... (logo no início da página) 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...-de-novembro-de-1997-a-1151-2.html#post152163

Enfim...


----------

